# Question about wood...



## navyjeremy (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I used my smoker for the first time last weekend and I went to clean it out and my wood was still in its original form.  I am not sure what I did wrong, if anything.  Some help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## merriman (Jul 2, 2008)

In addition to deals Texas-Hunter needs to troubleshoot; I'm curious to hear how the chow tasted?  Did it taste like it had a bit of smoke on it?  Was it good?


----------



## navyjeremy (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry about that Ken I am using the GOSM and I smoked a chicken for about 4.5 hours at 225-250 and I have no idea what went wrong.  The chicken had some smoke flavor but not what I was thinking.  I used Hickory chunks.  Hope that is what you were looking for.


----------



## ck311 (Jul 2, 2008)

Where you getting alot of TBS the entire smoke or just for a while?

I was just getting TBS in the beginning, but I think my problem had to do with air flow.  My chips were fairly intact also but I just thought it was due to me adding to much to the box.

I may also try changing the wood box to a coffee can like several people suggested. These are just some of the thoughts I have about my first smoke and mine sounds similar to yours.

I also find that its a little hard to get a nice TBS rolling in the GOSM under 275-300 with the original wood box.


----------



## navyjeremy (Jul 2, 2008)

The wood pan was sitting right on top of the burner about 1/2 inch away.

There was NO TBS whatsoever.  I am thinking that I might have needed to open the vents more but I am not sure as it was my very first smoke.

I am going to try some turkey legs for the fourth and hopefully they will work out better.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 2, 2008)

You might have an air circulation problem. This is how i handled it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13928

Good luck, and i hope this helps.


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 2, 2008)

You closed all the vents when you were finished the last time you used it. Not a bad thing as you can reuse the wood.

-rob


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 2, 2008)

Are ya usin the chip pan that came with it?  I never used that little box, get a 9X9 cheap metal cake pan, put yer chips er chunks in it, then cover that with aluminum foil, this heps keep the flare ups down (Yer not haven them yet, but could with the cake pan), heats faster an my chunks burn ta ash.  That pan lasts fer a fair bit a time, It will smoke a bit heavy at the very beginin an slow right down ta tbs, after awhile, ya can pull the foil an shake the pan abit to hep the chuncks continue ta smoke.

Keep yer top vent wide open, ifin ya have the bottom vent's ya can adjust them ta hep with the temps, an keep the smoke movin.

Let us know ifin ya need any more hep.


----------



## navyjeremy (Jul 3, 2008)

Man you guys are great thanks for all the info and I will have to put it to use when I do the turkey legs.

Thanks


----------



## cmacv (Jul 3, 2008)

or just make a pouch with heavy duty aluminum foil and place dry wood chips inside and place a tiny hole in the top of foil and place on the rack that holds your wood box will last about 15 mins so you may need 3 or 4


----------

